# Is IBS hereditary?



## anrol (Mar 11, 2003)

I am in the process of confirming that I have IBS (doctors doing tests) and it just dawned on me that maybe my 10 year old has the same problem. He has always complained about tummy aches, especially when he is nervous. The pediatrician said this was normal. As he has gotten older he has become increasingly "gasier", constantly passing gas. He doesn't seem to have abnormal bowel movements. I don't want to be an alarmist and I certainly don't want him to go through the tests that I am about to. Is there anything I can do to help him and prevent it from becoming full blown?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Let,Good for you for noticing the possible signs so early. I would say, especially if he gets nervous, to try to teach him techniques to learn to relax and deal with stress. Make sure he is communicating his feelings.You also might like to keep a close eye on his diet to see if it might be food related.If gas is his only issue right now, I can't see where further tests would be necessary. But certainly keep an eye on things and catch any additional symptoms early. Of course, don't make your own symptoms worse by worrying about your son. You are certainly on top of this one!


----------



## anrol (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for your reponse. I have also found your other posts very helpful. From now on junior and I will be having more talks about his BM







. He likes grossing me out so I am sure he won't mind talking about it, and I can get a feel for how he is doing. Thanks again!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Let,Just be careful that you don't make his bowel "problems" the focus of his life. I would just explain to him what is considered "normal" and ask him to let you know when something that's not normal happens. That way you can keep track, but not make him feel "sick".Please don't cross-examine him when he comes out of the bathroom. That only makes matters worse, believe me, I did that.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

im not sure if ibs itself is hereditary or not, but i know gi problems are. for instance, my grandfather had ibs, my aunt has colitis, and my mother has ibs, (s0 do i)


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

I think it's hereditary, I have it , my 10 yo dd has it my mother and grandma have it and other gi problems


----------



## MomFlipp (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey~ I have an 11 year old who was just confirmed to be Lactose intolerant and possibly IBS. But after reading a few of the postings on this website, I am convinced that he has IBS. The biggest thing that he struggles with is when he has to be in a classroom situation. He gets nervous and his stomach cramps up. He also has the sensation in his rectum that he needs to go, like there is something there. He also has had inconsistent bowel movements, and lots of gas. The lactose issue is alot of the reason for the gas too. I am just wondering what to do about the nervousness. When this all began, in October 2002, he missed 7 weeks of school. At some point it was so bad that I decided just to homeschool him. Now I can see that probably the nervousness about being at school with this problem was causing some of the physical problems he was having at school. I am just really worried about how to help him get through this.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

My mother has it, I have it, and my 10 year old gets severe cramping prior to when she has D (about 1x every 3 months), whereas her dad (not an IBS'er gets painless D when he gets D)She asks me constantly ,"Mom, will I get your disease with wide eyes." I always reply, "No, you have your Daddy's constitution."


----------

